# Not pooping after deworming



## A.Ware1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Good morning everyone, 

I was quite distressed yesterday to find my 16 week old puppy with an extreme bout of diarrhea and lack of appetite. When she refused to eat her breakfast, I called the vet and they asked if I could bring in a fecal sample for testing. We discovered that Korra had contracted roundworms and the vet gave me a dewormer to give her later on in the day when she was ready to eat. 

Upon coming home, I went out to check all of the stool from the past day or so and did notice worms in her stool from that morning. I let her sleep while I boiled some chicken and rice. Once that was done, she was ready to eat and I placed the deworming tablets in the bowl. 

Since then she has had two more meals. Last night was entirely chicken and rice. This morning I did 1/4 cup of her kibble, 1/2 cup of the rice, and one chicken tenderloin. However, she has yet to have a bowel movement. She has not gone since 11am yesterday, before I gave her the dewormer. Should I be worried that she hasn't had a bm or is this normal?


----------



## A.Ware1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Never mind, she just pooped haha. Guess I just had to give her time to roam the yard.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

A.Ware1 said:


> Never mind, she just pooped haha. Guess I just had to give her time to roam the yard.


It can take a while for their stomachs to settle and produce a normal stool after diarrhea. The boiled chicken and rice is so easily absorbed and digested that there is not a lot of waste to come out.


----------

